# Mutt's starting over



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I had some drama and tore my last grow up. I don't want to get into it as it turned out to be a panic mode and did not have to be done, but better safe than sorry.

So, I figured I would start with my parts list and stuff. I have a bid on Ebay for a new Cam so I can take some pics when it gets going.

Seeds (on order): 
1 pack of Blue Mystic (Nirvana seed Co.)
1 pack of Northern Lights pure Indica (nirvana)

Cabinet: 
Aramore style: 24"DX5'WX6'H 
Partitioning for (1) flower compartment (1) mother area (two mothers) and a small cloning area. has lower cab for nutrients resevoir.

Lights:
Flower 400w HPS (insidesun.com)
Mother (4) 42 watt @ 2200 lumens compact florous. (4) 40w tube florous for side lights. (will be upgrading to MH after first grow)
Cloning: (4) 2' 20 watt wally world grow florou (don't need much light until its rooted, cheap on the wallet too.)
Mylar interiors

Air circ.
mother area (2) in-line fans for intake and (2) for outake. (still shopping)
No odor control. (don't think I need it during veg.)

Flower area:
This is where I need a little help. I want (2) inline fans for intake and (squirrel cage to a homeade carbon scrubber out) I want this as low profile as I can get it. Any how-to links with pics would be great (I am a visual person need them pics).

Growing mediums:
Mothers will be soil (2/3 soil, rest perlite/vermiculite mix, with river rocks @ bottom) 5 gallon pot size. I like keeping something in veg with soil. I just have to water it like a houseplant and flush it every now and then. (not a word stoney..hahaha). 
Flower. Ebb-n-Flo hydro. Enough for two-three plant clone-one of each strain. (have at it stoney-need a parts list  ).

Nutrients:
Mothers: Fox-farms grow big.
Flower: Dyna-Bloom already have a gallon of it.(may switch to Gen. Hydro. later).

Clones: Hydro bubbler. (homeade). gonna try the Dyna-gro cloning liquid. 

Goal: to produce 2 ounces every two months. I will also be growing a male and pollenating 1X/yr. for cross strains.

construction starts this coming weekend.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2006)

its a bummer you had to scrap your last grow. this one looks like it will be a goody. be sure to keep us updated as im sure you will.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well, I had some drama and tore my last grow up. I don't want to get into it as it turned out to be a panic mode and did not have to be done, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> So, I figured I would start with my parts list and stuff. I have a bid on Ebay for a new Cam so I can take some pics when it gets going.
> 
> ...


Was it as good for you as it was for me? Ewwwwwww Baby! Talk dirty to me.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like that setup should bring you round 8 oz every 2 mo.  Just a note on the blueberry,  it hardly has a smell at all so odor control isnt much of an issue...  My last grow of Blue Mystic(Blueberry) I noticed the stuff just had no smell at all.  Even during full bloom, I could stick my nose directly into the buds and still hardly any smell at all.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Weeddog.

First time with Blue Mystic. I am always glad to hear low odor.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

I have read a lot of mixed opinions about air circ. and MJ growth. but where I fall short is plant photosynthesis. Should I calculate for every cu. ft. of space to circulate the equivilent of air in a minute (example: 36 CFM for 36 Cu.ft.)? or should this be higher (example: 72 CFM for 36 Cu.Ft.). Just want to know what you guys have done. This will also be the "breeze" so no oscilating fans should be required. I know the numbers are low in my example, just wanting a base line to work with.


----------

